# New Cat Condo extension to Outdoor Cat Walk



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

I’m not sure where to post this but there have been questions about the progress. I finally completed and installed my Cat Condo late last night just before it got dark. I’ve been working on it little at a time for almost the year between other projects, but I’m done now. :mrgreen:

I had it in my living room for a while to get the cats used to it, but two cats claimed it and the other cats stayed away while either of the two were in it. I hope that doesn’t happen outside.










I carried Squirts outside and put her in through the litter box access door to be the first. I don’t know if she liked it or just could not figure out how to get back in the house. She went to the cat walk and walked to the end but went back in the condo all the way down to the access door and cried to get out. 

I checked my security cameras after it got dark and she was just sitting on the middle step and then I noticed one of the black cats was inside with her. When I went outside to see who it was, I could only see it hiding on the cat walk and I think it was Tink. I woke up at 2am and checked the cameras to see if Squirts was still out there, but could tell for sure although it looked like she might be there so I went outside to get her but it was empty. I also saw Tink up in the observation deck above the patio roof keeping an eye on things.

I built the cubicles thinking the cats could go inside and maybe play through the windows, but my cats aren’t normal and that may have been a waste of time although they do add to the structural integrity. 
My security camera only catches a small portion so tomorrow I’m going to add another infrared light to illuminate it better at night and also reposition the camera to see more of the condo.










I also have a litter box with door for full access on first floor.










To keep rodents from entering the house through the Cat Walk I used a 2” pipe to hold it off the ground and have it fastened to the patio roof at the top to keep it from tipping over.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow, that looks really cool. Very nice work.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow!! What lucky kitties!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Ok you did a great job there. I hope your kitties enjoy it.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

cat owner again said:


> Ok you did a great job there. I hope your kitties enjoy it.


 Thanks, I do too. I’ve been working outside all day and have not seen one single kitty out, so I’m not sure if this only going to be used by one cat at night. This morning Tink was lying in the top entrance as though it were guarding it.
One of the cats has used the litter box during the night which is a good sign, but it may have been Squirts when I first manually put her in through the litter box door.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Johnny, 
That is so Beautiful! :thumbup::thumbup:
The kids are going to love it! They just have to get used to its new placement now!!
Sharon


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

10cats2dogs said:


> Johnny,
> That is so Beautiful! :thumbup::thumbup:
> The kids are going to love it! They just have to get used to its new placement now!!
> Sharon


 Thanks Sharon, I’m thinking about taking Aurora out and putting her in through the litter box door, but I may have to put on my wielding leathers and gloves to get her out the door. LOL.

My wife will have to take midnight out, because only need to see me looking at him and he’s gone, but I think it would be better if they at least know that it out side. 

Squirts used to be the only one to use the cat walk while Tink was scared to death to go out there and now Tink spend every night out on it as does Sebastian. Squirts quit going out after she got stung by a wasp.

Wasps may end up a problem because I saw about 20 to 30 of them just today in the grass. I think they have a hive going on some place and I just haven’t found it yet.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

That is SERIOUSLY impressive! Great work!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, it looks great! 

And you don't know yet - like you said, it took Tink a while to get used to it, so it might still be a case of getting used to the new set-up, since it's outside now, and then suddenly all the kitties will be in there all the time.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

spirite said:


> Wow, it looks great!
> 
> And you don't know yet - like you said, it took Tink a while to get used to it, so it might still be a case of getting used to the new set-up, since it's outside now, and then suddenly all the kitties will be in there all the time.


Thanks Sprite, I hope so. 

So far Tink is the only one using it, but she stays on top. I was out on the patio yesterday evening while Tink was up there and she looked like she was going to run any second, but I tried not to look at her and played with the dogs. When I snuck a peek after a few minutes she was stretched out grooming herself and completely relaxed. 

It’s about 2AM now and Tink is out there by herself while the rest of the cats are laying around the family room. It’s starting to look like Tink may be the only one. 

Squirts who used to always be out there never goes out anymore and I suspect that it’s because Tink will not let her.










Here is a photo of Tink blocking the outside cat door so Squirts will not go out. This was actually why I started this project in the first place so that the cats will have some place to go rather than block the door. Plus I wanted water and an outdoor litter box just in case they get stuck outside from someone hogging the door.










I may have to build another door into the house on the far end of the patio roof to avoid gridlock.:sad


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a great project!! Did you freehand all this? I am really impressed, but shouldn't be cuz your name is "builder" after all! GREAT job! Will it convey with the house when you sell????!

I have my Coco that likes to block passages too. It can be stressful for a kitty needing a potty break! You were smart to put a box out there.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

Marcia said:


> What a great project!! Did you freehand all this? I am really impressed, but shouldn't be cuz your name is "builder" after all! GREAT job! Will it convey with the house when you sell????!


Thanks Marcia, yes I did all the design from a thought after watching them climbing around some boxes and and i cut and assembled it all my self.

I hope to sell my house and move in a couple of years, but I'll pull it all down and take it with me although I don't plan on buying another 2 story home. Depending on where I move to I will have to modify it to fit wherever I end up.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

WoW Lucky cats this is fantastic. Hope you can get them to all use it eventually.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

It looks fantastic! The way it's supported by the pole, it almost looks like an oversized bird-feeder


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

tezster said:


> It looks fantastic! The way it's supported by the pole, it almost looks like an oversized bird-feeder


Its funny that you say it looks like a bird feeder because I thought the same thing.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

*Updtae on the cat progress*

I put Midnight in the Cat Condo through the littler box access door and he is not a happy camper. Squirts came down and managed to jump past midnight but now he will not let her back up.
My daughter is making it worst by interfering with his progress and is trying to get him back out the access door on the bottom. I’m trying to make her understand that he’s OK and not in any danger. If she would just leave him alone he will go up and once he reaches the patio roof he will know where he is.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Johnny, 
Midnight and Squirts are Beautiful!!
They will figure it out! (If you can get your daughter convinced to leave them alone! ).
Sharon


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks Sharon, we finally convinced my daughter to come in the house and within a few minutes my wife spotted Midnight on the top through the kitchen window. She ran up stairs and stated clling Midnight throught the cat door and midnight came in acting like he was so cool.

My wife tried to catch Aurora and take her out because she loves it out there and has spent the last couple of days out there but she really scratched up my wife. We probably will not try that again.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

WOOPS!! Wife: 0 Aurora: 1


----------

